# Trays, mouldings,layering photo gallery



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

*How about keeping this thread a photo gallery with descriptions of products used.*







double tray ceiling using TT EZ tray , finished pictures coming soon.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

awesome thread...








three easy layers and the center can just go back 1 1/2" to flat ceiling or be framed out deeper like above.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Simple double layer of 1/2" with 350 Bull L bead


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Mock up at our training center: 1/2" L bead, 1/2 x 1/2 Z Shadow Bead and a modified LED bead or a Flat Tearaway. Clean lines and easy to finish.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Mock up at our training center: 1/2" L bead, 1/2 x 1/2 Z Shadow Bead and a modified LED bead or a Flat Tearaway. Clean lines and easy to finish.


Joe that training center of yours is a great idea for you, but how good for anyone going there do you pay for flights in and food as it is shear benefit for you.....

See Joe you and your buddy can wow an apprentice but You cant play me and to tell you the truth I am a little surprised you would pull stunts like that

we use to have reps from companies visit us on the job its called sales,

As for your buddy I find it sheer disrespectful for his movements and Joe does manta from your tool come from Steve Irwins death.... does it mean you watch your profits rocket..


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

350 Bull L Bead & Archway version, and Archway L Bead


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

has tt ever considered producing products that could be applied as a ribbon mold or maybe you already have but I'm just not aware of.example :I've applied paper bullnose flat on the ceiling as a perimeter molding different times.3\4 bull.350 bull profile if produced for this purpose would be very effective,if a radius length was available also a person could cut these to a length to allow you scalloped corners of your desired size.the only thing available to me at this time is 3/4 bull paper.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

to add to what I've mentioned above your bead profiles would work really well for this.you'd be bringing your outside corner profile to a stand alone shadow mold out into the ceiling.the plaster and foam moldings available to me for this same affect are over the top in size and appearance,cost,upwards of 2.50 a ft.your profiles would give it a simpler and more modern appeal.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

B,Mitch 
I will post a few pics and answer you tomorrow.
cheers,


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Step A Bull L bead for 5/8 drywall and Chair Rail. just mud between the beads on the flat and the painter will caulk both ends


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

just showing the way to die it back to the wall


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

Here are 8 simple ways to finish a layering detail. After attaching your mud leg simply caulk your edge for a clean finish. NO taping is required other then on the mud leg.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> B,Mitch
> I will post a few pics and answer you tomorrow.
> cheers,


I could do that! I would love to!! But I Would have no idea what to charge ! I could might sell it to a few high end H/Os . Looks to me like BTH work.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

trying to post a photo,run into a problem,now having problems editing it out


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

this was done with 3/4 paper bull,tt 350 bull developed for this purpose could look a lot better.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

b said:


> has tt ever considered producing products that could be applied as a ribbon mold or maybe you already have but I'm just not aware of.example :I've applied paper bullnose flat on the ceiling as a perimeter molding different times.3\4 bull.350 bull profile if produced for this purpose would be very effective,if a radius length was available also a person could cut these to a length to allow you scalloped corners of your desired size.the only thing available to me at this time is 3/4 bull paper.


It would be an alternative to adding drywall step.shadow mold in a roll would be nice.:yes:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=240

We make the Bull Rail for over 25 years , we have made some prototype shapes a few years ago but they didn't look better than the two products we have. So we shelved the idea.

Straight flex has one product also called panel flex: http://store.straitflex.com/product_p/pf-8.htm

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

that's definitly a product I can use.i wasn't looking hard enough.I did a few jobs with the3/4 bull some yrs ago,too heavy looking for my taste ,a smaller profile will work for me.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

I'll see if I can find the tooling for the better one that didn't make it. If it looks good we will runs a few boxes and send them to you for testing.

Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Here's one of them that I used in my house


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

If it works out from your end,I'd like the opportunity.Thanks. Knowing that you produce the bull rail,I'll be ordering some in to use on my present job.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

playing at trim-tex:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my trim cap for silly corners


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

change it up


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

playing with fast cap scraps.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

basement half wall


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

crown:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

minnie tray


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yall have pictures of windows trimmed out?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Yall have pictures of windows trimmed out?


I was looking for the same thing...windows.I have a job that has new windows and they want me to do it ...I will have photos after that:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Been recently thinking about building a house and thought that the more I can do drywall wise the more money I save . House may look like a trim-tex model store if I had my way :jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Been recently thinking about building a house and thought that the more I can do drywall wise the more money I save . House may look like a trim-tex model store if I had my way :jester:


wish I could be there when you do that one...:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> wish I could be there when you do that one...:thumbup:


Been looking at some land to buy and build on. Haven't decided 100% if that is what I'm going to do but it would be sweet. I would definitely take a lot of pictures for sure so it would kind of be like yall were there :thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> EZ-Tray featured in a commercial office project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an example of a ceiling with a small soffit/bulkhead and three simple trays. Install 6 can lights instead of the 2x2 light fixtures for a great look in any home.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I wonder what a tray would look like around a window? can you make one for me in your test room for me Joe ?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Thinking more along the lines of classic residential trim..... Chair rail around drywall returned windows? decorative L Bead? Just cant envision it yet


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Thinking more along the lines of classic residential trim..... Chair rail around drywall returned windows? decorative L Bead? Just cant envision it yet


there are some on trim tex facebook page... here is the first one I did on my day playing at tt


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks pretty decent. Guessing chair rail spaced a couple inches from regular bead? If so it looks pretty good. Would like some really close views though.... Trying to envision a decorative L Bead also as I think they look a bit better.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Drywall return on windows
IMG_0336.jpg

To make it look like trim use a layer of drywall around the window and choose from 7 L beads shown in this thread and one of 11 different corner bead options and a Flat Tearaway L bead against the window

IMG_0337.JPG. Sorry I can't get the photo's to work from my I pad

Most important thing is to order and use Flush jambs (3 5/8") throughout the house. Door jambs in this photo also had a Kerf groove from the MFG. Then it is simple to trim the edge with a 3/4 L Bead, Kerfed Chamfer, Kerfed 350 Bull, Kerfed 3/4 Bull, you even cut one leg off 3/4 Step a Bull and slip it in the kerf groove


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is a simple window casing created with a layer of drywall, Niche Bead, Decorative L Bead and Tear Away.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Now that is what I had in mind :thumbsup: Any other interesting ways to case out a window?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

How would you even begin coming up with a number to charge for stuff like this. I got a quote of 220 just for a box of 50 of regular mudset beads I can imagine how much the decorative stuff will be to ship. Wouldnt it cost less just to use wood


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> How would you even begin coming up with a number to charge for stuff like this. I got a quote of 220 just for a box of 50 of regular mudset beads I can imagine how much the decorative stuff will be to ship. Wouldnt it cost less just to use wood


What???? I get a 50 box for less than $80. Would stop using that supplier immediately.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I wish I could im not sure I asked them for a quote a while ago and he said it would come out to 4 something a bead I was thinking of just buying it from the drywall art store but they have no mudset beads


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex TechSupport said:


> Here is a simple window casing created with a layer of drywall, Niche Bead, Decorative L Bead and Tear Away.


love the pics ... can you find some door pics as well:thumbsup:


----------



## ChicagoHandyman (Dec 30, 2014)

amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

I will add drywall return photo's Monday


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

350 Bull Kerfed beads fits into the kerfed door jam. Here's a cool way to finish the base board with that detail.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

That is a really cool way to finish baseboard. Looks great.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Here is the finish shot of the octagon tray ( easy to build and finish )








Single layer and light up crown


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

finished 2 layer detail in the training center


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

My 1st Orphan art : /


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> My 1st Orphan art : /


very nice bob ....


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice work Bob! You should enter this into our Drywall Artist of the Year Contest!
http://www.drywallart.com/get-involved/drywall-artist-of-the-year/


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Very nice Medallion Bob!,

Anybody else want to show their work??


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Very nice Medallion Bob!,
> 
> Anybody else want to show their work??


thinking about getting something like this http://www.z-laser.com/en/knowledge/laser-projection/

drop it on the center of the room and it put lines on a wall or ceiling for my layouts ....what do you think?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-PATTERNS-...531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2c83391deb

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300mw-Laser..._DJ_Lighting_Single_Units&hash=item58b94cadf8

http://www.zdnet.com/pictures/samsung-galaxy-beam-a-projectorsmartphone/3/


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

single layer drywall , 350 Step A Bull L bead #7060 , Chair Rail #67110 simple layer detail only mud the two beads and caulk the edges









beauty shot


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

IceRock requested this one: our 1 1/2' L angle #8210 to hide the wood, our 1' L bead #AS3510 to hide the LED light strip, 2nd layer optional use our 1/2 or 5/8' L bead (or any other L bead , Chamfer, bullnose ect.)


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> IceRock requested this one: our 1 1/2' L angle #8210 to hide the wood, our 1' L bead #AS3510 to hide the LED light strip, 2nd layer optional use our 1/2 or 5/8' L bead (or any other L bead , Chamfer, bullnose ect.)


Can wait to put it up


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)




----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Looks awesome. Thanks


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

We wil get some more detail photos up soon.

Even some simple layers on walls 

Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

Creating a simple wainscoating detail with Trim-Tex Decorative L Beads.


----------

